# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  probleem wervel l4 l5

## koenraadh

Na jaren zoek werk heeft mijn arts een probleem gevonden met een wervel op l4 l5 Ik heb pijn in beide benen en voeten rechts meer uitgesproken dan links, maar mijn vraag is of dit ook pijn kan veroorzaken in de si gewrichten?
Wanneer ik mijn bekken naar voor en achter beweeg voel ik trekkende pijn in de benen.
Heeft iemand daar ervaring mee?

grt koen

----------


## christel1

Heb je al een MRI laten uitvoeren ? Ik zit met hetzelfde probleem en uit de MRI is gebleken dat ik facetarthrose heb. Ik moet nu op 20 september naar de pijnkliniek om een afspraak te maken voor een facetinfiltratie. Maar bij mij is het meer links dan rechts. De pijn trekt over de heup naar het been ook, tot in mijn knie, uitgesproken pijn links, rechts ook maar minder. Aangezien ik een heupprothese heb, dacht ik dat het van mijn heupprothese kwam maar blijkbaar zit het probleem in mijn rug, ook heb ik een bulging maar nog geen hernia dus daar kan het probleem niet van komen. 
Toch eens verder bevragen bij je arts en MRI aanvragen of scanner.

----------


## koenraadh

hey Christel,

Bedankt voor het antwoord, ze hebben al een mri gemaakt van de heupen en rug 
Ik heb wel wat artrose maar mijn arts heeft iets opgemerkt bij mijn heupscan, mijn zenuwbaan is niet meer te zien in de onderrug en in het antwerpse had niemand iets opgemerkt. Bij gewone rx scan in verschilende standen bleek een werver niet goed te zitten. In november ga ik onder het mes bij dokter bockx in Brussel. Ik zie er tegen op maar de toestand wordt steeds erger en heb erg veel last om met de auto te rijden. Ik werk nu al 50% maar hou het hooguit nog een 1/2 jaar vol, dan zal ik moeten stoppen met werken vrees ik.

groeten koen

----------


## christel1

Oesje, Koenraadh, dat is niet plezant. In welk ziekenhuis zit dr Bockx in Brussel ? Ik ken wel enkele ziekenhuizen in Brussel maar ook niet allemaal (Erasmus, UZ Jette, St Jan, Brugmann) en dan zal ik er nog wat vergeten denk ik. Voorlopig hou ik het bij Dendermonde maar als ze me daar niet echt kunnen helpen zal ik het ook ergens anders moeten zoeken. Ik zou nog een 3D scan moeten krijgen van mijn heupprothese, zal er toch nog eens moeten voor bellen want ik hoor niets van het secretariaat van mijn orthopedist maar het probleem blijft dus wel bestaan. Deze morgen was het weer blijten met de pet op dus ja zetel in en een tramadol genomen en een dafalgan en verder nog niks gedaan maar dat is ook de bedoeling niet. 
Autorijden gaat wel nog behalve als ik in de file sta, want dan is het altijd de koppeling induwen en na 10 minuten verga ik van de pijn. Ja se we zullen nog wat verder zoeken maar hopelijk niet te lang want zoals bij jou, het is niet doenbaar. 
Veel succes 
Christel

----------


## koenraadh

christel,

Brugmann ziekenhuis in schaarbeek, maar om hij hem te komen is het privé. De wachtijd is 5 maanden. Maar t'is de moeite, vrees één van de beste in belgie.

grt koen

----------


## christel1

Koen, 

ik denk dat er overal lange wachttijden zijn om ergens een goeie prof of arts te vinden van tegenwoordig. Heb ook al in Bonheiden geweest bij prof. Herman, ook top op het gebied van neurochirurgie en ook een hele lange wachttijd en hij wou me niet opereren aan mijn hals, te veel arthrose en dan kon hij blijven opereren, dus er bestaan nog serieuse ook. En ook al moet ik maanden wachten, ik zou het niet erg vinden, als ik maar goed behandeld word, dat is het belangrijkste van tegenwoordig. 
Nog een fijne avond en fijn om nog een belg op het forum te vinden.
Groetjes 
Christel

----------

